# Getting a 98 a6



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

Looks like im getting a 98 a6 tonight.. Pretty stoked.. Can you guys show me some pics of the things you have done with them so i can start dreaming. Thanks all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

Also can anyone tell me more about these... the goods and bads.. what things im gonna have to be working on in the future etc. It has 65k miles on it, 4 motion, auto, etc etc... just so i know what im getting myself into?


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

ya'll suck for helpin a n00b out


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (A2vwJetta)*

Posting some pics-

























And yeah the wheels are pretty gay... but clean none the less


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (A2vwJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2vwJetta* »_Also can anyone tell me more about these... It has 65k miles on it, *4 motion*, auto, etc etc... just so i know what im getting myself into?


*Quattro please*







you're an Audi owner now








Welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Do you know the service history? Was the timing belt done?


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

HAHAAHA.. 4 motion.. what was i thinking... i didnt know i had that much vw in my blood. ha...
Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I have all the service records up to 96, and i didnt see it done yet. I printed off a maintencance schedule for the 98's and i looks like at about 90k is when that will need to be done. Maybe i am wrong im my understanding, but cant you just look at the timing belt to see if it is cracked or frayed? I dont know the engines at all on these yet.. Thanks for your help


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (A2vwJetta)*

if this forum doesn't seem to be helpful enough, try looking at audiworld.com. mountains of information there about anything you can think of regarding the A6. good luck and enjoy your new car.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

LOL he said 4 motion i gotta use that one.........

my avant








me and my buddy 5speed6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2vwJetta (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

nice lookin 6's. I know with VW's hr coil overs were great for lowering jetta's gti's etc... what company did you go through to drop yours? and how much did you guys spend?

Thanks for the audiworld forum drop... that is a very nice place to check out


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (A2vwJetta)*

well i used H&R race springs and koni shocks it rides pretty nice still comfortable...i spent like 700 and a little change for everything and it took me down about 2.5 ive got factory 16s and the gap is almost totally gone as for 5speed hed have to tell you


----------

